# Odd Tivo-Dish Channel Changing Issue



## RonG (Feb 16, 2006)

For some strange reason, after my 411 receiver was upgraded to 4.36, I can no longer select a couple channels using my Tivo remote. My config has always been Dish->Tivo->Receiver->TV so I can record onto Tivo and Dish->Receiver->TV to watch live and HD TV (Tivo unit is SD only).

I'm able to change channels in the Dish->Receiver config, but when trying to change channels with Tivo (IR cable from Tivo to Dish 411), it'll change the 411 channel for all but a couple channels. This was not an issue before the latest SW upgrade. It's as though Dish changed the channel # for that program, but sine I can access it from the Dish remote, it has to be something else.

Any clue what could be the problem? I know if I contact Dish CS, they'll just say it's `not their problem', but the problem only started when the 411 receiver was upgraded. And the real problem is that the channel I'm having most trouble with is The Golf Channel which I pay Dish extra to receive.

Help!


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

I had this happen with TiVo and DISH when I added DISH Latino... I was able to work around it by telling the TiVo not to use "enter" after inputting the channel numbers...


----------



## RonG (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you recall how to turn that off with Tivo? It only seems to be a problem with Dish station 401 (Golf Channel) and 419 (don't recall that station name).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Re-run the setup on the TiVo.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

Press the TiVo button
Go to Messages and Settings
Go to Settings
Go to Channels
Go to Channel Changing
and the rest is obvious...


----------



## RonG (Feb 16, 2006)

Never mind...I think I may have resolved the issue after finding the right spot in the Tivo menu structure...thank you!


----------



## duda007 (May 20, 2008)

RonG said:


> Never mind...I think I may have resolved the issue after finding the right spot in the Tivo menu structure...thank you!


I've lived with this issue for 1 year and I can't seem to get my Tivo series to change the channel. Does anyone know how to allow the VIP211 IR signals? I do not have the "enter" when changing channels. I have placed that ir cables one on top of the VIP211 and the other on the bottom. Also I turn off the receiver at nights. To get around this problem I have to program the shows not only on the Tivo but also on the receiver. This is very frustrating, how did you guys get it to work?


----------

